# Steep



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks pretty cool, cooler than snow anyways. don't know how it'll compare to mark mcmorris's as this game is like Point Break 2, without the dirt bikes/surfing and overall gayness. the multiplayer aspect is killer. 











credit: reddit F1R3STARYA


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Was that @slyder at 1:38 in the first clip?????


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Just found out this lands in December...:frown:

They shoulda released it before the season, you know, when ppl actually crave snow-topped mountains. In December, I'd rather be on real snow.


----------



## Thijs Schipper (Sep 17, 2016)

Been playing the beta for a bit (you can just get it from Steam right now). It's .. OK I think. It's great how much of the mountain is accessible but something about the riding feels a bit off. It doesn't really feel like snowboarding, to be honest. The snow feels kind of sticky and it's not as fluid as in real life. Just general stuff as well .. you start rotations and flips after you pop, no prewind at all. You can ride in for a back 5 and change it into a barrel roll at the last second, feels kind of weird.

If they improve on that (and we get more than 2 grabs...) it could be really cool.


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

I've been playing the beta on xbox the last few days and compared to infinite air (which I've played A LOT) everything just feels extremely unnatural, animations look nowhere near realistic. It's hard to explain but it just feels a bit off. Personally I think infinite air is a better game if you want a realistic experience, it's just a shame that it's so limited when it comes to gear.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I actually really liked it. Can't compare it with infinite air as I haven't played it yet. Although I find the animations look better (based of youtube video's for infinite air) so a little bit of a disagreement with Chielsen here.

I have to admit I only played with the basejumping and the wingsuit to complete the introduction tutorial, didn't touch either of them since. It's quite realistic untill you start jumping off huge cliffs and perform 5 flips and land it. 

Also to Thijs Schipper, there are more than 2 grabs, L2+R2 makes it a double grab and playing with the right analog stick while holding a grab also switches it up (method is the first one I can come up with).

Soundtracks are on point. When I heard Blackmill - Spirit of Life I got a huge smile on my face.

_It's not worth 60€ though._

Played on a PS4.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Only reason I would play this is to see if they changed anything from the alpha/beta testing. I really didn't like it at alpha testing. I found it boring after a very short amount of time, and the controls on the snowboard were horrendous.


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

corneilli said:


> Although I find the animations look better (based of youtube video's for infinite air) so a little bit of a disagreement with Chielsen here.


The problem with infinite air is that you really have to try to make it look realistic. So depending in which video you saw it might indeed look very unrealistic. Unless you actively try to slow down spins and flips, you'll just end up doing sixtuple cork 3240's from a little windlip.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I wish they would make a proper skateboarding AND snowboarding game. Physics are similar and both are rad. Like Skate 3 but with snowboarding also. Just my $0.02.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

comes out today, anyone have this yet......might pick up on payday for PS4


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> comes out today, anyone have this yet......might pick up on payday for PS4


I'm waiting for a sale. I heard in a review it gets old quickly.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I'm waiting for a sale. I heard in a review it gets old quickly.


Yea typical....I'll probably wait too......its open world so I'm hoping its the kind of game where you can just have fun screwing around going from place to place exploring.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

most game nerds recommend holding off as the developer ubisoft is notorious for releasing games that aren't ready for market and take forever to update.


----------



## Lad Stones (Sep 9, 2016)

I think I'll have to get it, it looks amazing!


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Played the Beta and wasn't very impressed. Graphics were good, but the gameplay was boring, wasn't very intuitive for doing tricks etc. Had no need for the paragliding (beyond boring), the wing suit was ok....skiing was probably the most fun tbh. If it was $15 I may buy it. They need to remake Amped or SSX imo.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

AmberLamps said:


> Played the Beta and wasn't very impressed. Graphics were good, but the gameplay was boring, wasn't very intuitive for doing tricks etc. Had no need for the paragliding (beyond boring), the wing suit was ok....skiing was probably the most fun tbh. If it was $15 I may buy it. They need to remake Amped or SSX imo.


Lets hope the final version is better.....yes the original Amped on OG-XBox was amazing


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

AmberLamps said:


> Played the Beta and wasn't very impressed. Graphics were good, but the gameplay was boring, wasn't very intuitive for doing tricks etc. Had no need for the paragliding (beyond boring), the wing suit was ok....skiing was probably the most fun tbh. If it was $15 I may buy it. They need to remake Amped or SSX imo.








This review pretty much sums up what I thought


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Lets hope the final version is better.....yes the original Amped on OG-XBox was amazing


The gameplay and the soundtracks in Amped 1 and 2 were fantastic. These games are precisely why I still have my modded XBox when I'm craving snow in the summer days.

And The Ziggens are still the shit.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought something is off. Yeah the actual snowboarding was kind of too simplified or something and there is definitely not enough grabs. The things I did like however where how you can walk around and use your binocs to explore. The missions that you do to unlock more mountain I though was a pretty good way to ease you into it rather than just having all the mountain right away and being overwhelmed. 
The wingsuit was kind of cool I guess, but didn't really need to be in there. They should have focused more on the snow sliding rather than trying to be like an extreme Pilot Wings.

I've been playing the Snow beta and I must say I like that one better. If I had to buy one at full price it would be Snow. But I have already seen Steep on sale in the PS store and I was like meh, I'll wait till it's even cheaper.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

I didn't know Snow was a free Beta. I've got an older Lenovo Y570 that should be able to handle it fairly well, gonna check it out after work!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just downloaded on my XBOne. Pretty neat game. I like the openness of the map as well as the realism of the game.


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

speedjason said:


> Just downloaded on my XBOne. Pretty neat game. I like the openness of the map as well as the realism of the game.


Urban Rails in Alaska got me back in the game. Heard avalanches and snowmobiles will be added in the future. Great game!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

PS4 version down to 29$ , purchased


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

It's all about the shield boarding in Breath Of The Wild for me now.


----------



## BunnySlope (Mar 27, 2017)

Easy buy at $30. Plenty of slopes/forests/cliffs to explore and addicting challenges. Only gripe is that landing crazy maneuvers can be too easy sometimes.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I got it for like 30 bucks on sale a couple of months ago and really enjoyed it. I find Alaska extremely boring though for some reason.


----------



## juantonomoe (Dec 19, 2017)

oh thats cool


----------



## Furies (Mar 9, 2019)

Anynody encountered issues, not being able to party with a friend?


----------

